# snow is forcast



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

For hallow'een night in the Toronto Area.

Sudbury way north of here( 4 hour drive) is expecting 10 centimeters today. Not looking forward to the winter!!


----------



## Elliott225 (Jan 9, 2014)

Freeze warning here for tonight and tomorrow night. That's about a month to a month and a half early. Glad I got all my house plants in.


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

There can never be too much snow


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

lol, any snow in Atlanta is too much. We have forecast of potential flurries. If it snows on Halloween, look for Deal to lose the election because he botched our last snow so badly.


----------



## toddnbecka (Jun 30, 2006)

Snow is great for hunting, easier to track the deer...


----------



## Elliott225 (Jan 9, 2014)

It's been windy and chilly here today. I ain't ready to give up summer!


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2014)

Well in the Pacific Northwest, there isn't any snow in the forecast.


----------

